# the eggs



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So my hens layed about 15 eggs today and they've had a roo for about 3 days can i take them out tommarrow and put in the incubator


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Do they know this Roo? Has he been in with them before? If not then I would give it a bit longer.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you seen the roo in action. I would wait a week at least.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Have you seen the roo in action. I would wait a week at least.


Yeah he's done that to a few hens that I've seen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They do have their favorites. ;-)


----------

